# First Annual Nitro Blast!



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

*First Annual Nitro Blast! CASH RACE!*

Announcing the First Annual 

NITRO BLAST

R/C ONROAD RACE

Held by Team NITRO, Northern Indiana Team Racing Organization

When: Sunday July 17th, 2011

Where: Camelot Bowling Center
5201 US Highway 6
Portage, IN 46368

Track Opens 9:00 am/Qualifying Starts 11:00 am

1/8th Open ~ 1/10th Open ~ 1/8th GT

$25.00 Entry Fee ~ 40% Payback

www.teamnitrorcracing.com


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

Not too late to make the call to head for Portage for the first annual Nitro Blast!
Cash Payout!
New Layout, with more technical west end and enlarged pit lane.:thumbsup:


----------

